# ***OFFICIAL***Maurício Rua vs. Forrest Griffin Pre/Post Fight



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*VS*










*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Maurício Rua vs. Forrest Griffin at UFC 134 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This is going to be tough to call simply because this is going to be a different Shogun than the last time they fought.
I see it being to stand-up battle. both have very good leg kicks.

I think Forrest squeaks out a UD.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Shogun comes into this fight pre-Machida, he'll destroy Forrest imo. If he comes in like he did against Coleman or the first Forrest fight, he loses.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Im going for a Forrest UD too, mostly via stalling on the ground just outworking Shogun.

Pulling for Shogun though, gotta miss seeing him in full flow...all it takes is one clean punch leading to Rua swarming him = game over.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think we may witness Shogun as good as he's ever been, perhaps even better. He's never lost like he did to Jones, and a match with another man who has beaten him is the perfect opportunity to make a big statement, on homesoil to boot.

Griffin is a handful, big guy with a well rounded skillset and a good gas tank, but I think he is struggling mentally at the moment and Rua is going to be extremely determined entering this fight.

Shogun (T)KO, he seems to have more fire in his belly right now.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

With the recent Forrest interview about saying how he's not having any fun, I'm not sure which Forrest we will see so it's up for grabs for me.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Shogun via absolute domination and KO in the 2nd round.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Shogun by 1st if not a well paced methodical beat down session with a UD win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Shogun gasses in grappling heavy fights.(Coleman, Forrest, Bones)

Forrest will take him down and beat him up with short elbows, maybe some cage work mixed in to soften him up to get him to the ground. As long as he can grind Shogun out this is his fight to lose.

Forrest by UD


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

Is this 3-rounder or a 5-rounder?


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

3 rounds if im not mistaken.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I've said this in every Griffin/Rua II thread...Forrest by 1st Rnd Sub for sure! Forrest will finally gain his LOOOOOONG overdue respect with this fight!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

My heart says Shogun but my brain says Griffin.
I'm hoping for a KO from Shogun, but Griffin is a big dude & I think he may be able to do to Rua what he did to Franklin. Forrest by LnP.
I voted with my heart and whent with Shogun tho.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope Shogun wins this time around, but I think Griffin will win a decision.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

After reading Forrest's recent comments on MMA "not being fun" for him since 2008, and with Shogun trying to prove he can still be a legit threat to the title, I believe Shogun will win this fight brutally within 2 rounds. This is assuming he comes into the fight in way better shape than the Jones fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

According to Rua he was in shape against Jones, and I suppose you have to be to endure what he did. He said before the fight his knees were great, had a physically very hard fight with no knee problems, except the one that hit him in the face, and has been back training ever since. Facts suggest he's not had conditioning problems for his past 4 fights, so why would he for this one?

He's looking physically better than he did in any of those 4 fights too, no reason to think Shogun won't be 'in shape', unlike the first Griffin fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm rooting for Forrest, but I think Shogun takes it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> According to Rua he was in shape against Jones, and I suppose you have to be to endure what he did. He said before the fight his knees were great, had a physically very hard fight with no knee problems, except the one that hit him in the face, and has been back training ever since. Facts suggest he's not had conditioning problems for his past 4 fights, so why would he for this one?
> 
> He's looking physically better than he did in any of those 4 fights too, no reason to think Shogun won't be 'in shape', unlike the first Griffin fight.


Fact's like Shogun blowing his knee out during the second Machida fight and having to sit out for over year prior to the Jones fight.

I don't care what comes out of Rua's mouth, there was absolutely no way he was in shape for the Jones fight. He has had plenty of fight's throughout his career that have been wars and featured plenty of heavy grappling (lil nog, both overeem fights) and he showed no signs of tiring.

You don't completely gas out after a minutes solid grappling if you're in shape (Jones fight).

Any ways, I hope Rua murder's Forrest.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

You are forgetting a crucial point in Shogun getting SMASHED with a flying knee right at the start, Shogun has a solid chin and didn't look rocked straight away, but I believe him when he says it put him on queer street. I don't think the grappling in round 1 played a major part either, it was when Rua managed to get up, Jones took a step back and kicked him straight in the face then threw a flurry of punches and kicks, most missing but still.

Rua virtually never gets rocked, and he got rocked hard immediately, you don't think that has a psychological impact, therefore affecting performance?

Anyway that fight is in the past, I think Shogun will do much better against Griffin.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> You are forgetting a crucial point in Shogun getting SMASHED with a flying knee right at the start, Shogun has a solid chin and didn't look rocked straight away, but I believe him when he says it put him on queer street. I don't think the grappling in round 1 played a major part either, it was when Rua managed to get up, Jones took a step back and kicked him straight in the face then threw a flurry of punches and kicks, most missing but still.
> 
> Rua virtually never gets rocked, and he got rocked hard immediately, you don't think that has a psychological impact, therefore affecting performance?
> 
> Anyway that fight is in the past, I think Shogun will do much better against Griffin.


Like I said, I don't care what comes out of his mouth, he was in no way in shape for that fight. He wasn't even visibly rocked from that knee, he didn't stumble and he didn't fall over, he took it flush and still stood there. There are countless, countless examples of fighter's getting rocked early on and there cardio being fine. Shogun vs Lil Nog could even be an example.










That's what you called getting rocked. That was also a back and forth war, with plenty of grappling and plenty of heavy exchanges on the feet. Shogun's cardio was always top notch before these recurring knee injuries started to take their toll.

As soon as Shogun got up from the grappling exchange on the ground, he was breathing heavy and moving like a slug, this was before Jones started unloading on him. 

When you look at everything and add it all up, I think it's pretty obvious Shogun wasn't in healthy shape for that fight and I don't know why he's lying about it. Maybe he's embarrassed about admitting he was completely exhausted after a couple of minutes, who knows.

Let's hope he shows up in shape and smashes Forrest, because an in shape Rua is ten times the fighter Griffin is.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> *Like I said, I don't care what comes out of his mouth, he was in no way in shape for that fight*. *He wasn't even visibly rocked from that knee,* he didn't stumble and he didn't fall over, he took it flush and still stood there. There are countless, countless examples of fighter's getting rocked early on and there cardio being fine. Shogun vs Lil Nog could even be an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, Shogun is either a liar or an idiot who doesn't know when he's in shape and when he isn't.:confused02:

I'm gonna go with idiot.

If only the fool would sign up here and watch some of these gifs he might learn something about fighting.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

There are going to be a lot of hurting Shogun fans after this fight just like after Jones. Before that fight everybody was saying "oh it'll be a stand-up clinic", "round 2 or 3 KO/TKO for Shogun", "he's in great shape this time". Yeah whatever, he looked absolutely pathetic in his last fight with Jones. I don't know if Griffin will finish Shogun, but I can see him winning this one very easily.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> So, Shogun is either a liar or an idiot who doesn't know when he's in shape and when he isn't.:confused02:
> 
> I'm gonna go with idiot.
> 
> If only the fool would sign up here and watch some of these gifs he might learn something about fighting.


I think I made it clear in my posts that he was lying about being in shape, try reading the rest of the post before replying.



> Originally Posted by *Mckeever*
> *I don't know why he's lying about it*. Maybe he's embarrassed about admitting he was completely exhausted after a couple of minutes, who knows.


 He clearly wasn't rocked from the knee he said he was and even still, getting hit by that knee wouldn't have put him on the verge of exhaustion.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thing is everyone talks about Shogun's condition all the time, but the last time he looked under par before the Jones fight was against Coleman, and he openly states that he was not great going into the Griffin and Coleman fights, why would he treat the Jones fight differently? There was more at stake, so more incentive to use an excuse, but he didn't.

This theory of Rua being an athlete on the verge of retirement due to injury, just scraping the barrel of his career with a front of lies until it is too obvious to hide, is a bit over the top. It's not impossible, but it is jumping the gun big time.

Just like any other fighter, it's only fair to even hint at retirement when a 3+ loss streak or old age are happening, until then Rua is a Top 5 LHW and he deserves more respect.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think the knee hurt him that bad, it did rock him no doubt but Jones NEVER let him off the hook, he took him down, worked his ground n pound, hit Shogun hard on the way up, got him against the cage and elbowed him right in the face, Jones was all up in Shogun's face and forced him to work, Shogun has always had cardio troubles in grappling heavy fights but flourishes in stand up bouts. Forrest needs to constantly shoot for doubles against the cage and work with foot stomps, shoulder strikes, and eventually drop down and get him on the mat and bust him up with shots to the body and short elbows. He does that, he'll win.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

i have to say that Forrest will win. I hate that fact but it's going to happen. I can see a fight like Forrest - Franklin, with Shogun being out-wrestled and TOO small for the untalented Forrest Griffin. I havent see Shogun BJJ for a long time, i give him a tiny chance to win with a leg lock (coming from the old days) late in the fight. but i will be suprised if Forrest wont win with UD or stoppage in 2nd with some ground and pound


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

oldfan said:


> So, Shogun is either a liar or an idiot who doesn't know when he's in shape and when he isn't.:confused02:.............
> 
> ....... If only the fool would sign up here and watch some of these gifs he might learn something about fighting.


Yeah, I think someone's digging a little too deep into the situation haha. It's probably the least significant thing in MMA to get upset about, since it's only affecting Shogun's career, not ours. I love watching Shogun fight and I hope he beats Forrest, but that is easier said then done.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't think the knee hurt him that bad, it did rock him no doubt but Jones NEVER let him off the hook, he took him down, worked his ground n pound, hit Shogun hard on the way up, got him against the cage and elbowed him right in the face, Jones was all up in Shogun's face and forced him to work, Shogun has always had cardio troubles in grappling heavy fights but flourishes in stand up bouts. Forrest needs to constantly shoot for doubles against the cage and work with foot stomps, shoulder strikes, and eventually drop down and get him on the mat and bust him up with shots to the body and short elbows. He does that, he'll win.


Good post! I think that's pretty realistic.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Cardio and conditioning won't be a problem. Shogun will take it to em this time around and will have his hands raised to even the score.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

c-dub said:


> There are going to be a lot of hurting Shogun fans after this fight just like after Jones. Before that fight everybody was saying "oh it'll be a stand-up clinic", "round 2 or 3 KO/TKO for Shogun", "he's in great shape this time". Yeah whatever, he looked absolutely pathetic in his last fight with Jones. I don't know if Griffin will finish Shogun, but I can see him winning this one very easily.


Shogun didn't look pathetic because of something Shogun didn't do. Shogun looked pathetic because of Jones. Who hasn't Jones made look absolutely pathetic? Hammil, a good wrestler, no one said he wasn't in shape and he was pathetic after Jones walked right though him. How about the Janitor? Was he out of shape and pathetic? How about Vera? All of these guys didn't last as long as Shogun did in the face of the onslaught that Jones has been putting on people. Shogun got immediately kneed in the face and Jones never let up. 

Shogun is still the murderer he should be and hes going to plow through an unmotivated Forest


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

c-dub said:


> There are going to be a lot of hurting Shogun fans after this fight just like after Jones. Before that fight everybody was saying "oh it'll be a stand-up clinic", "round 2 or 3 KO/TKO for Shogun", "he's in great shape this time". Yeah whatever, he looked absolutely pathetic in his last fight with Jones. I don't know if Griffin will finish Shogun, but I can see him winning this one very easily.


And yet Forrest didn't look far, FAR more pathetic against Anderson Silva? Hmmm.

Disclaimer - I don't actually think either of them looked pathetic, they were both bested by superior fighters which is noting to be ashamed of, I am merely making a comparison to c-dub's statement.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Shogun didn't look pathetic because of something Shogun didn't do. Shogun looked pathetic because of Jones. Who hasn't Jones made look absolutely pathetic? Hammil, a good wrestler, no one said he wasn't in shape and he was pathetic after Jones walked right though him. How about the Janitor? Was he out of shape and pathetic? How about Vera? All of these guys didn't last as long as Shogun did in the face of the onslaught that Jones has been putting on people. Shogun got immediately kneed in the face and Jones never let up.
> 
> Shogun is still the murderer he should be and hes going to plow through an unmotivated Forest


People are saying Shogun wasn't in shape because he was physically exhausted after just a couple of minutes fighting, not because Jones battered him. He was moving twice as slow as he normally does and breathing ten times heavier than he normally does, those are signs of exhaustion.

People don't make up "they weren't in shape" excuses up for Hamill, Vlad etc etc because quite clearly, they were in shape. They weren't gasping for oxygen and breathing with their mouths wide open after just a minutes action. Same applies to guys like Ryan Bader and Brandon Vera, Stephan Bonnar too. They got beaten and battered, but they weren't plodding around the octagon breathing through their mouths looking like they were going to collapse due to exhaustion.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Shogun with a lot of pent up anger is not a good thing. As much as Shogun wants to go blitz he's gonna pace himself and hurt em for all three rounds. Interestingly enough the same aggressive fight style that Rua employs is what failed em due to his lack of conditioning. He won't make the same mistake twice. 

I expect Shogun to come out the way he should have the first time around and FINISH it standing or on the ground decisively.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Interestingly enough the same aggressive fight style that Rua employs is what failed em due to his lack of conditioning. *He won't make the same mistake twice.
> *


History says he could. I can count on one hand the amount of fights Shogun has showed up in shape for in the last 3+ years.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> History says he could. I can count on one hand the amount of fights Shogun has showed up in shape for in the last 3+ years.


You can count on one hand the ones he hasn't. I'm not denying his inconsistancy due to injuries, but you shouldn't put such a negative twist on everything.

History says Shogun has never lost twice in a row, and even though he is 3-3 in the UFC, he has been Champion during that time and all 3 wins are knockouts. Shogun redeems tough times with incredible performances and he should never be underestimated. If he never has a knee problem again, he could go on the warpath that should have started 4 years ago, a new beginning.

Many people say that his knees will doom the rest of his career, I'm no expert so I can't comment. The most reliable source for me is the man himself, and I'd say Rua is quite realistic about it, his brother just retired at only 31 and Shogun is not showing signs of stopping.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

My heart wants Shogun to win 10x more impressively than Silva did. My heart of hearts says Okami vs. Forrest and Silva vs. Rua is what the true card should be on Saturday.


But my brain can't trust Shogun any more to show up ready for war.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> My heart wants Shogun to win 10x more impressively than Silva did. My heart of hearts says Okami vs. Forrest and Silva vs. Rua is what the true card should be on Saturday.
> 
> 
> But my brain can't trust Shogun any more to show up ready for war.


I'm kind of curious what Shogun's resting heart rate, whenever they test that before the fight. When he fought Machida the first time, it was the best of all the fighters on the card and he wasn't gassed even after 5 rounds. I hope it's a similar number, and I hope Shogun does not prematurely gas.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SM33 said:


> You can count on one hand the ones he hasn't. I'm not denying his inconsistancy due to injuries, but you shouldn't put such a negative twist on everything.
> 
> History says Shogun has never lost twice in a row, and even though he is 3-3 in the UFC, he has been Champion during that time and all 3 wins are knockouts. Shogun redeems tough times with incredible performances and he should never be underestimated. *If he never has a knee problem again, he could go on the warpath that should have started 4 years ago, a new beginning.*
> 
> Many people say that his knees will doom the rest of his career, I'm no expert so I can't comment. The most reliable source for me is the man himself, and I'd say Rua is quite realistic about it, his brother just retired at only 31 and Shogun is not showing signs of stopping.


True dat...anybody who fights 10 minutes straight (Pride) doesn't have any issues with cardio. It's been his injuries. JBJ won it impressively so with or without the rust may have been the same outcome although I think it would have been more competitive. 

Shogun is gonna take it this weekend and even the score. 

Rooting for all Brazillians...


----------



## A Rich Ace (May 1, 2008)

Regardless of the outcome, I just hope to see a healthy Shogun with a chip on his sholder against a Forrest that is aggressive and true to his championship form. I'm so excited about this fight. Even though I think Forrest will win, it will be a defensive victory. I expect Shogun to push the pace.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It's either Shogun by TKO early on - 1st rd or ealry 2nd.

Or Griffin by grinding and tiring Shogun out, after taking him down and using his big size and strength advantage to force Shogun to grapple from the bottom.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am picking Griffin to win in the 3rd via Sub or GnP.


----------



## valvolean (Jul 29, 2006)

Shogun will win.I can't believe some of you guys think he will gas.Not this time around.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

valvolean said:


> Shogun will win.I can't believe some of you guys think he will gas.Not this time around.


I can, every grappling heavy fight he's ever been in he's gassed, and considering Forrest trains at Xtreme Couture and took Rich down a few times, I can see why people think Shogun will gas.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Griffin will win this fight. I'm not sure he will finish the fight but he will win this one for sure.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...The hoards of Chutebox fighters, Brazillan champions, tons of world MMA fighters with savage fans should make for a crazy show. If the Shogun that took out Machida shows up, Forrest may get is bell-rung badly. Make no mistake about it- Forrest can strike. Griffin should use good distance, fight tall like Jones did. If Forrest uses solid legkicks early then use his size & strength advantage taking it to the ground, he could win a good decision. If The Shogun muay thai blitz from the old shows up, it could get nuts and turn into a serious brawl. Should be an awesome rematch...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

valvolean said:


> Shogun will win.I can't believe some of you guys think he will gas.Not this time around.


Even before Shogun gassed Forrest was winning the fight although it was pretty close. 

Since then Shogun has fought inconsistency and has never looked as good as he did in pride. 

Forrest has gotten better, his wrestling is better and he does a better job of using his size to his advantage now. He fights smarter and doesn't get as emotional as he used to.

Forrest also knows how to beat Shogun and is coming in with the right mindset and gameplan. He is going to keep the pressure on Shogun, keep him backing up and dump him on the ground whenever he has the chance. Shogun is best in a flurry when he can get a person moving backwards, Forrest knows this and won't let it happen. 

Shogun can win this fight but he needs to KO Forrest in the 1st round to do so imo. Forrest is a pretty experienced guy and should be able to survive more often then not.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

war shogun


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's see what version of Shogun we get tonight....


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Lets go Forrest!! Do it up for your soon to be new baby!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on Griffin!


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I heard Forrest was looking for a new training camp to switch things up. Anyone has any scoop regarding this? Also what camp would be ideal to improve his game?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm leaning towards Griffin but he could easily get knocked out early.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Shogun looks like ..... he wants to strike?! :laugh:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Marc Goddard repping England in the Co-Main.

:drool01:


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

yeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn he got pwned ~~


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This looked almost exactly like Silva vs Griffin.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

=\ *sigh*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

forrest is done that was horrible, and no shogun is not having a comeback


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Bad night for me this


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Wonder what the ref was waiting for there. Like the 2nd hammerfist put Forrest out completely.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No surprise there.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Did any of you get the vibe that Forrest wanted to toss the towel the moment he hit the ground? He raised his arms twice but never covered his face. Like come on man hit me hard...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats Shogun - Forrest took af few too many shots there though, what's up with this ref tonight? :/


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn,,,,


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Expected.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Shogun!!!!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Would have liked to have seen Shoguns gas tank in a grappling fight but good win anyways.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think Forrest has the chin he used to have. Too many knockouts/punishment.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i really wanted forest to win


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Really happy that Shogun won 

Forrest seemed off though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

shogun is not back, he still looked like he wouldnt last 3 rounds there but thankfully for him and didnt got hat long


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Forrest should have pushed for the takedown early. Oh well, lost quite some credits.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Forrest looked so awkward on the feet. Every kick he threw was off balance and weird.

Nice for Shogun to avenge that loss.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

And I thought Schaub didn't know how to gameplan.....

******* pathetic performance from Forrest, didn't even think about a takedown. Does everyone have striker-itis all of a sudden?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Ref sucked a fatty tonight. Forrest took undue damage because of it and i feel cheated out of the war I wanted. I hate early endings  props to shogun though.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> shogun is not back, he still looked like he wouldnt last 3 rounds there but thankfully for him and didnt got hat long


Why so quick to dismiss a healthy Shogun? Lost money? What did you see to make you think he couldn't last three rounds? Because I'm pretty sure a 1:40 long fight can offer zero indication of how a fighter would do in 15 minutes. A healthy Shogun went 25 minutes with Lyoto Machida no problem. 

Simmer down on the hate.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

disappointing was really pulling for forrest... I personally think forrest is done, not in the since of him not being good enough to compete, but i just dont think his heart is in it anymore


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DrFunk said:


> Did any of you get the vibe that Forrest wanted to toss the towel the moment he hit the ground? He raised his arms twice but never covered his face. Like come on man hit me hard...


Felt the same way. I don't know if Forrest really 'wants it' anymore. I was sad to see him go down, but thrilled to see Shogun pick up another dominant win. It was one of those fights where I didn't want to see either lose, lol, but I think Shogun winning is better for the division, as you can see he actually still hungers for the belt. Whereas I think Forrest might call it quits by years end.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

I like Forrest, great guy but is there a better human being in the UFC than Shogun. Guy is just stand up............ and exciting to watch.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah i hate to say it but shogun seemed very slow... glad he got the win though:thumbsup:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> shogun is not back, he still looked like he wouldnt last 3 rounds there but thankfully for him and didnt got hat long


Oh thats complete crap. When he wasnt in shape Forest took him three rounds and beat him. Hes in shape and Shogun tears through him like he did Rampage. Nothing in Shoguns showing tonight showed that he couldnt have lasted. Some people are just never pleased


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, that's 4 for 4. Every time Shogun fights outside the US he adds to his highlight reel and knocks someone out cold.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Shogun did his job though.

With the exception of Luiz Cane the Brazilians have had a clean sweep so far...


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> shogun is not back, he still looked like he wouldnt last 3 rounds there but thankfully for him and didnt got hat long


How can you tell how long he can last for off of 2 minutes of fighting?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Honestly...nothing impressive form Shogun. I picked him TKO 1st rd in the CPL.

But just a "typical terrible" performance from Griffin.
Completely wrong game plan, completely wrong attitude - everything wrong.

His striking sucks...so i don't know why keep the fight standing. Granted...his wrestling also sucks.

Maybe he really meant it when he said he feels like he's doing everything wrong 


Good win for Shogun, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BWoods said:


> Why so quick to dismiss a healthy Shogun? Lost money?


no i didnt bet on this fight, but i know shogun came out of shape in more than half his fights in the ufc


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> shogun is not back, he still looked like he wouldnt last 3 rounds there but thankfully for him and didnt got hat long


What in that roughly two minute fight proved that Shogun wouldn't last three rounds? You mad?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Anderson Silva stole Forrest's soul. Seriously. I know it's cliche, but after that fight he went on like downward spiral of depression, wouldn't even talk about the fight until like 3 or 4 months after. Then he's been talking about how he doesn't like to fight anymore. It was an embarrassingly lost, and I think it ruined Forrest mentally.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

And Forrest announced his retirement.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I like the "healthy shogun" talk, after a win. He said he was 100% against Bones, so it's time to drop that.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no i didnt bet on this fight, but i know shogun came out of shape in more than half his fights in the ufc


So what's that got to do with your diagnosis of him not being able to last 3 rounds in this fight?

Just seem like a shogun hater looking for something bad to say about a good performance.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

IcemanJacques said:


> So what's that got to do with your diagnosis of him not being able to last 3 rounds in this fight?
> 
> Just seem like a shogun hater looking for something bad to say about a good performance.


im a proud hater, if you cant come in shape for your ufc debut or debut title defense then i dont believe in you


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

How can you seriously judge how Shogun's cardio would of faired after a first round KO?

Really?

You're a proud hater? Lol I remember when you were a 'huge Shogun fan' prior to the Jones fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I think Anderson Silva stole Forrest's soul. Seriously. I know it's cliche, but after that fight he went on like downward spiral of depression, wouldn't even talk about the fight until like 3 or 4 months after. Then he's been talking about how he doesn't like to fight anymore. It was an embarrassingly lost, and I think it ruined Forrest mentally.


Completely possible, when someone admits they aren't having fun in any other sport they usually retire soon thereafter. Forrest needs to take a good amount of time off and get his motivation back or hang his gloves up. Fighting guys like Shogun are going to get you really hurt. I don't know if anyone has knocked him out like Shogun just did. Jardine ragdolled him, Rashad did too, and Anderson crushed him, but he was completely out cold there.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Gotta agree with a lot of you guys. Shogun didn't look impressive. Forrest just seemed to not give a **** unfortunately. Dude's head just doesn't seem to be in it lately. Sucks to because dude's my favorite fighter.

But yeah we gained zero knowledge with this fight other than that Shogun still has power in his hands. Nothing new there and no questions answered. Just a bummer that we didn't get a war. 

Don't get me wrong im happy for Shogun and WANT him to be back but I just feel unfulfilled tonight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> And Forrest announced his retirement.


Did he?


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im a proud hater, if you cant come in shape for your ufc debut or debut title defense then i dont believe in you


Yeah that's fair enough, but still stupid how you just claim he can't last three rounds from watching two minutes of fighting. Nothing he done indicated he couldn't go 15 minutes.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BWoods said:


> Completely possible, when someone admits they aren't having fun in any other sport they usually retire soon thereafter. Forrest needs to take a good amount of time off and get his motivation back or hang his gloves up. I don't know if anyone has knocked him out like Shogun just did. Jardine ragdolled him, Rashad did too, and Anderson crushed him, but he was completely out cold there.



It was weird because after Forrest lost to Rashad, he was gracious, down to earth and hugged and congratulated Rashad with a smile. 

But the Anderson loss seem to completely rock him to the core, maybe it was the embarrassing nature of the fight...probably the most embarrassing beatdown in the history of the UFC, especially at the elite level. He ran crying out of the cage, and we never saw the Forrest that stepped into the cage before that fight ever again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Gotta agree with a lot of you guys. Shogun didn't look impressive.* Forrest just seemed to not give a **** unfortunately. Dude's head just doesn't seem to be in it lately. *Sucks to because dude's my favorite fighter.
> 
> But yeah we gained zero knowledge with this fight other than that Shogun still has power in his hands. Nothing new there and no questions answered. Just a bummer that we didn't get a war.
> 
> Don't get me wrong im happy for Shogun and WANT him to be back but I just feel unfulfilled tonight.


*This article* plus....i believe Griffin's wife is expected to give birth to their first child next week.

Maybe this had a much bigger effect on him than people thought.

But, honestly - Griffin looked awful. 

This was as bad as his performance against Silva.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> It was weird because after Forrest lost to Rashad, he was gracious, down to earth and hugged and congratulated Rashad with a smile.
> 
> But the Anderson loss seem to completely rock him to the core, maybe it was the embarrassing nature of the fight...probably the most embarrassing beatdown in the history of the UFC, especially at the elite level. He ran crying out of the cage, and we never saw the Forrest that stepped into the cage before that fight ever again.


He had a similar breakdown after Jardine knocked him out, that's when he decided to change his fighting style. After Anderson he did just completely run away and went into seclusion. I'm pretty sure he still hasn't even watched the fight. 

I'm tempted to agree with you, the loss to Anderson might have just been too much for him. He fought safer after that fight and started to wrestle more. The fights with Tito and Rich saw him taking them down and not putting himself in danger. I was sure he was going to try to take Shogun down considering his less than great TDD.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just cuz Forrest won the first time didn't mean much. Shogun is THE SUPERIOR fighter.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Just cuz Forrest won the first time didn't mean much. Shogun is THE SUPERIOR fighter.


lolwut? Now flash KO's are superior to 3 round beat down's that are followed by submission? I hardly think we can declare either fighter as better at this point. both men have finished each other and both have looked great doing so. All we can do is declare Forrest a terrible game planner.

Also YES I am butt hurt lol. Just feel let down by both the main event's


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> lolwut? Now flash KO's are superior to 3 round beat down's that are followed by submission? I hardly think we can declare either fighter as better at this point. both men have finished each other and both have looked great doing so. All we can do is declare Forrest a terrible game planner.
> 
> Also YES I am butt hurt lol. Just feel let down by both the main event's


Heh...heh...I hear ya. Thing is he didn't take Forrest lightly and yes he was rusty, thus he consquently paid the price. Griffin fought his heart out, dragged him into deep waters and pretty much had his highlight career defining fight along with Bonnar and Rampage. 

There was no way he would lose the second time around especially in his hometown. I was watching his training. All conditioning. Also he never loses a second time; Coleman and Machida. But my prediction was not a flash KO it was a three round punishment by Shogun in order to lead to a rubber match. I still wouldn't mind seeing a third one. 

But most MMA followers will agree Shogun is much better all around.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Forrest has a lifetime contract, so wonder what he'll do.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Forrest decided not to trade with Franklin but instead grapple **** him, yet against Shogun who hits harder and a better stand up fighter he decided to stand and trade. LOL I was rooting for Forrest but am glad he got KTFO for having such a shitty gameplan.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> lolwut? Now flash KO's are superior to 3 round beat down's that are followed by submission? I hardly think we can declare either fighter as better at this point. both men have finished each other and both have looked great doing so. All we can do is declare Forrest a terrible game planner.
> 
> Also YES I am butt hurt lol. Just feel let down by both the main event's


Shogun did the same thing he did to Machida. He fought a close vicious fight the first time and came up on the losing end. Went out the second time and steam rolled. Shogun is the better fighter in both situations


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's time for forrest to retire. I think he's givin all he has in this sport. Dana already said he would never cut him so maybe he could still be invovled with an office job or something.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Forrest has NEVER impressed me. I see him as the least talented LHW champ ever. Even though he's pretty funny and a decent guy he sucks as a fighter.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

woohooo WAR SHOGUN!!!!  man I'm happy today!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brutal knockout from Shogun. He was very calm and relaxed, countered everything Griffin did without hitting full speed and looked very good.

The length of the fight negates what some stupid posters on here are claiming. Griffin did intend to take Shogun down, he said in the prefight thing that as soon as Shogun throws a kick, he'd be looking to dump him. Shogun didn't throw any kicks though, he made it a fist fight and overwhelmed Forrest. If the fight had gone on any longer, Forrest would have been looking for a takedown quite desperately.

And still crap about whether Shogun is 'in shape'? He said he was in shape, he didn't cut any weight before the weigh-ins, he turned up looking sharp, and he destroyed cardio-machine-Griffin. I don't see a problem? Why do some people want Rua to fail?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Shogun was proper SCARY in this fight, had that shogun shown up for the jones fight, the outcome might have been different

this was one scary brazilian dude

also loved his "extra moves" too, scary, like he had the best confidence ever


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He still would have gotten beaten down by Jones, it's just a bad stylistic match up.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't think Forrest has the chin he used to have. Too many knockouts/punishment.


yep, and a good chin was really all he had going for him along with a desire to bang....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

vilify said:


> Forrest has NEVER impressed me. I see him as the least talented LHW champ ever. Even though he's pretty funny and a decent guy he sucks as a fighter.


No one who beats Shogun (in any shape), then Rampage, and Rich Franklin, and Tito Ortiz is a sucky fighter. And he was pretty clearing beating Rashad in every sense until a minute before the TKO, and I think Forrest would do fine in a rematch.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was the only fight where I was supremely confident in. Even in the Okami fight I was quite tentative...I thought there was a possibility of a five rounder. 

I just don't get how people can see Forrest is a better fighter than Shogun. Without really saying the first one was fluky Rua wasn't in optimal shape and he probably didn't take him seriously enough, thus he did pay the ultimate price. History shows he never loses twice though; Coleman and Machida. Also with the proper conditioning he's a wrecking machine. 

First fight vs Machida. All leg kicks.
Second fight - Forward movement with 1, 2's following Machida as he circles left. 

First fight vs Griffin. Got sucked into a war of attrition and got his energy sapped.
Second fight. Fought patiently and countered. 

Although I predicted a three round punishment. The 3rd fight will be the same although I wouldn't mind seeing it because I know everybody will say it was a "flash ko." 

I already see it. It will be SHOGUN VS RAMPAGE/JONES (loser.) Shogun will win and then move on once again to a title fight in 2012, but not before Machida gets his opportunity. Most likely Rampage since I do not feel he has the attributes to beat JBJ.

A fully recuperated Shogun at 100% capacity would be quite interesting to see vs JBJ especially since he's already felt his full power.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I already see it. It will be SHOGUN VS RAMPAGE/JONES (loser.)


It's too long a wait. Active Shogun can beat anyone so it doesn't matter who he fights, as long as he fights regular he will be at the top again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SM33 said:


> It's too long a wait. Active Shogun can beat anyone so it doesn't matter who he fights, as long as he fights regular he will be at the top again.


This fight is gonna happen for sure vs Rampage. We can go 50/50 on bets and make money cuz Shogun is gonna put a hurt on em. 

1.) They fought already, but it doesn't matter cuz it's just got FOTN, KOTN written all over it. 
2.) Shogun ALWAYS avenges Wanderlei. 

It'll be a treat for all the old Pride fans. If you think about it, it's only a matter of time before the Pride fighters all retire. They're the first and last generation of Pride; Shogun, Wand, Rampage, Big Nog, Lil Nog, Mirko, and Anderson Silva.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

IMO Forrest wanted to show up, fight and get home asap as his wife went into labour that night....Forrest didn't seem to want to fight last night.

He'll be back.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> This fight is gonna happen for sure vs Rampage. We can go 50/50 on bets and make money cuz Shogun is gonna put a hurt on em.
> 
> 1.) They fought already, but it doesn't matter cuz it's just got FOTN, KOTN written all over it.
> 2.) Shogun ALWAYS avenges Wanderlei.
> ...


Shogun and Rampage will fight again, there is no need to bet on that. But it won't be Rua's next fight, it's too far away. Rampage isn't fighting for another month, if he wins he'll face Evans and if he loses we have no idea how long he'll need to take off.

Shogun hasn't got time for that shit he just needs to fight, and Dana will make it happen. Shogun doesn't need to sit around waiting for big fights, they will come around because what he did to Griffin last night, he can do that to the whole division as long as he fights regular.

I honestly don't care who Shogun fights as long as it's often enough to keep him in fighting shape, he is a wrecking machine.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no i didnt bet on this fight, but i know shogun came out of shape in more than half his fights in the ufc


Did you mean to say injured or where you purposely attempting to manipulate facts to fit your shallow benighted knowledge of the sport?


Forest is one of the most accomplished journeyman in MMA and he always has been, he made the most of what he had and now its over IMO.

Rua looked fine in his win to me, if anyone looked bad in their win imo it was nog he was slow and was having issues slipping got caught a few times he's just not so debilitated he can be beat by a propped up can... yet.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> This fight is gonna happen for sure vs Rampage. We can go 50/50 on bets and make money cuz Shogun is gonna put a hurt on em.
> 
> 1.) They fought already, but it doesn't matter cuz it's just got FOTN, KOTN written all over it.
> 2.) Shogun ALWAYS avenges Wanderlei.
> ...


Shogun will rip through Rampage again like a human wrecking machine. It will be a glorious sight to see. Shogun is pretty much the perfect fighter for slaughtering Page's style


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well this sucks  I was hoping for Forrest to pull out another win, but great showing from Shogun. Looked strong with those nasty counters. I do feel that the real Forrest didn't show up, though. I didn't realise his wife was in labour that night, but that shit can seriously play with your mental game. I think Forrest isn't as confident and fearless as he used to be too and that interview he gave recently almost confirms that. This loss will no doubt affect his confidence for awhile because now he'll probably start believing that the first fight was a fluke when it really wasn't. 

Anyways, bring on Shogun vs Machida 3.


----------

